# Exit through other rooms



## Examiner (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe I am incorrect but I would like some of your opinions.

Given a Lobby that is receiving occupant loading from three assembly spaces and an office area.  The lobby has one exterior exit and the other possible exit is back into one of the assembly spaces.  That assembly space has two main doors on the Lobby side with one swinging into the Lobby from the assembly space and the other swinging into the assembly space from the Lobby.  The space also has two exterior exits.  I would think that the Lobby would require two exits and neither should go back into another space.  What is your opinion?

Another thing I noticed where the offices are; is the exit access corridor for the offices opens into the Lobby which is fine but the other end of the exit access corridor opens into another assembly space which you have to go through to exit the building.  I do not think that this is a condition where you can exit through another space once you are in your exit access corridor.  What is your opinion?

The building I think has a fully automatic fire suppression system.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

How are they acheiving the door swing in the direction of egress back into the assembly room?


----------



## Examiner (Aug 19, 2010)

Think of a double egress door but the leafs are separated from each other in the same wall.  The plans list the occupant load @ 400 for the building.  I would question that given the size of the three Assembly spaces.  I am not sure the exit capacity of the Lobby is adequate; assuming that 50% of the occupants from the Assembly spaces exit via the main doors they came into the room through.  It is not my project in the office but I saw it and questioned the Lobby egress and Business area.  A proto typical plan for a large charity that has gotten approval in other areas and using other Architectural firms to do the proto typical plan.  The owner will question why is there a Code issue it other jurisdictions have approved the same building.  Office politics you know.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

A prefunction lobby is clearly accessory to the meeting rooms.  It is hard to envision a meeting room being accessory to a prefunction lobby.  I would be concerned about the path through the meeting room for persons exiting from the lobby.  Is it clear and will it always be available and not subject to tables, chairs, or other obstructions.  Do they realize that the meeting room will never be locked?  Therefore, there would be no security for computers or AV equipment that is in the room.


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2010)

Does not sound correct because of

1.  Door swing issues

2. 50 per cent rule

Would have to see a layout for better call


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 20, 2010)

Also mimic CDA post but add more, What is the locking arangment of the other assembly rooms? Single tenant/ multiple Tenants?

Also 1014.2 Egress through intervening spaces. Egress through

intervening spaces shall comply with this section.

1. Egress from a room or space shall not pass through

adjoining or intervening rooms or areas, except where

such adjoining rooms or areas are accessory to the area

served, are not a high-hazard occupancy and provide a

discernible path of egress travel to an exit.

or

1014.2.1 Multiple tenants. Where more than one tenant

occupies any one floor of a building or structure, each tenant

space, dwelling unit and sleeping unit shall be provided with access to the required exits without passing through adjacent

tenant spaces, dwelling units and sleeping units.

Exception: Means of egress shall not be prohibited

through adjoining tenant space where such rooms or

spaces occupy less than 10 percent of the area of the tenant

space through which they pass; are the same or similar

occupancy group; a discernable path of egress travel

to an exit is provided; and the means of egress into the

adjoining space is not subject to locking from the egress

side.Arequired means of egress serving the larger tenant

space shall not pass through the smaller tenant space or

spaces.


----------



## Examiner (Aug 23, 2010)

Hopefully this week I will try to post a drawing for you all to see.


----------

